# Add and addition



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

i'm thinking about adding another little Havanese to my family and i was wondering if anyone knew a good Havanese rescue or breeder in the nyc area
thanks


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Havanese Rescue can help arrange transportation so don't let that stop you, if you want a rescue, often their rescues have been fostered in homes with experienced Hav owners. All dogs need reinforcement, but this way you will be ahead. A suggestion is to get your app. in do not get your heart se on one of the dogs that are shown on the site as there may be many app's before yours, be flexable with color sex size, have an age range, they do get puppies but not often. Getting your app in, and vetted early will help you get the best dog for you and Lucy. Time is on your side, because you can use this time to bond with Lucy and work on teaching house rules. When you bring another dog or puppy in it is double the fun but changes the dynamic of your household, it is best to be ready so you can enjoy the fun.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*HALO*

Havanese Angel League Organization (HALO) has a lot of Havanese right now. They rescued a huge number from two puppy mills that closed down -- one in Ok. and one in OH. Many of the dogs were pregnant (and those puppies were born in FREEDOM in foster homes). Names that begin with P are from Ok. and the ones with Q (I think, or maybe it was O) are from Ohio. The P dogs are not nearly as shy as typical puppy mill rescues (I have two from HALO), most of the dogs are on the smaller side (e.g. 9# ish) and a REALLY cute -- they have a different look to them.

A few have been posted on Petfinder.com, but many have been adopted through word of mouth with the HALO network following on HALO Family & Friends on Facebook. The moms are not available till their puppies have gone to their furever homes. Since I am a HALO alum and foster failure I am part of the group and have really enjoyed following the dogs and it sure seems it has been an outstanding tool to help get the dogs adopted, but I think there are still a number that need to find homes.

You can go to Petfinder.com and enter Havanese (on the left) and your zip code and get a list in geographic proximity to your location. Generally, there are about 160 Havanese or Havanese mixes at any time on Petfinder.

Good luck,


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Judy:

Congrats on failing Foster 101. LOL. You are correct about the large number of dogs rescued by by HALO last month from the two auction. The dogs' identifying first letters are P and Q.

As it turns out, several of those dogs are being fostered by HRI foster families, too, so potential adopts RSVP can go to both websites plus Facebook pages for more information and photos of the rescued dogs. 

I am proud to say that I am a volunteer with Havanese Rescue send hope to become a foster aren't if the need arises. Rescued dogs are so very grateful to be in your home and are really a delight to know.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

i will look into rescues but most likely go to a breeder or the pet store i got lucy since it was a private business and the breeder with mother and father was there:brushteeth:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lucymyhavanese said:


> i will look into rescues but most likely go to a breeder or the pet store i got lucy since it was a private business and the breeder with mother and father was there:brushteeth:


Reputable breeders do NOT sell to or through pet stores!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> Reputable breeders do NOT sell to or through pet stores!!!


my thought exactly! I think my jaw actually dropped!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Well my coffee just hit the computer screen-I so hope Lucy does Not Go To A Pet Store. Keeping my fingers crossed that she gets one from a Reputable Breeder-if she does not want to go the Rescue (a great way) route.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

It wasn't a pet store it is family owned and there is only one breed of dog in there havanese. I got proper papers and akc registration papers he and his wife have a townhouse with a small fenced yard. I have a friend her name is Jesse who got a havanese from there and he is the sweetest thing on earth so she reccomended it to me. I have never bought anything from a pet store and I never will!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lucymyhavanese said:


> It wasn't a pet store it is family owned and there is only one breed of dog in there havanese. I got proper papers and akc registration papers he and his wife have a townhouse with a small fenced yard. I have a friend her name is Jesse who got a havanese from there and he is the sweetest thing on earth so she reccomended it to me. I have never bought anything from a pet store and I never will!!


We were only going by what you said, which was that you were considering a dog from a pet store. All of the other "qualifications" you have listed for this breeder don't really mean anything. There are, unfortunately, TONS of poorly bred, "AKC registered" puppies that are not properly health tested, properly socialized and are bred from parents who are not prime breeding stock. And the people can be perfectly "nice", live in any kind of house and have as big a back yard as you please. She could be a "back yard breeder" or some one who does all the proper testing, shows her dogs and socializes them properly. Nothing you've told us so far says anything positive about her as a breeder. (the fact that your friend got a dog with a sweet disposition from there doesn't mean anything either... there are plenty of puppy mill rescues out there who are sweet too.

I'll stand by what I said. If they are selling ANY of their puppies through a pet store, even if it is a privately owned pet store, this is not the behavior of a reputable breeder. Good breeders simply care too much about their puppies. They do NOT sell through pet stores. Ever.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Let's not chase Lucymyhavanese away, folks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

StarrLhasa said:


> Let's not chase Lucymyhavanese away, folks.


Not trying to chase her away... Just trying to convince her that if she wants to rescue, go with a rescue organization. If she wants to purchase, do it right, and purchase from a reputable breeder. If she does, in the end, she'll thank us.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

dont worry about me getting another havanese from this place and i think that you have maybe made me open my eyes a bit more. i have gotten in contact from the rescue group Havanese Rescue Inc. (here is the link)

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php/our-rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption

and they will tell me if there are any (i'm looking for another girl) girls for adoption next summer and also we will keep in touch


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lucymyhavanese said:


> dont worry about me getting another havanese from this place and i think that you have maybe made me open my eyes a bit more. i have gotten in contact from the rescue group Havanese Rescue Inc. (here is the link)
> 
> http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php/our-rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption
> 
> and they will tell me if there are any (i'm looking for another girl) girls for adoption next summer and also we will keep in touch


:whoo::whoo::whoo: Good for you!!! Good luck!:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Check out Delware Valley Havanese Club. They are the local havanese club in your area. They have a list of ethical breeders and some are close to NY.
Good luck!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Good for you! You have a fantastic attitude.


----------

